# What is the best 3D indoor arrow?



## camarox53 (Jan 8, 2010)

lightspeeds?
redline? 
a/c/c?


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Don't know what the "best" is or even if they exist. I think the ones you listed are too small in diameter to be popular.
My vote for one of the most popular is probably the Easton Fatboys.

Lien2


----------



## camarox53 (Jan 8, 2010)

well for me the Fatboys seem very unforgiving when i shoot them, that is why I use the lightspeeds but the Fatboys do often cut lines to get that extra point or so just because of there size in diameter. The lightspeeds on the other hand have a very small diameter but if you can shoot them well you shouldn't need the extra line cutting diameter.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Victory X-Ringer HV's would be my recommendation.


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

The answer is the fatest arrow you can make be as accurate as your lightspeeds. There is no reason to shoot a small arrow you just havent found the best fat arrow setup for you. I would give cxl a try.


----------



## camarox53 (Jan 8, 2010)

I can see what you mean , but i have shot the cxl's and just can't print with them. I have another bow, and i think i will try and set op that bow for the cxl's and see what kind of results i can get with something different.


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

It sucks trying to find the perfect arrow. It takes time and money. I was in the same situation as you. I had a good accurate skinny arrow ( cheetahs) and could not get a fat arrow to group as good. The good thing about our situation is we had an accurate arrow to judge by. It tooks some time but I got a fat arrow setup that shoots better than a skinny arrow.


----------



## camarox53 (Jan 8, 2010)

cheetahs are very good arrows. I am going to try and see what i can come up with as far as a fat arrow to shoot 3D with... any suggestions out of the fat arrows on the market?


----------



## swansrob (Feb 6, 2006)

*GT X-cutters*

I'm shooting the Gold Tip X-cutters with three 1.5" blazer vanes off a lizard tongue and I can't complain at all. They hit where the pin is. Too stiff according to the charts but man they fly well.


----------

